

New suitors sought for Pirate Bay Booty - jacquesm
http://www.thelocal.se/22918/20091028/

======
jacquesm
How Sunde & company can continue to argue with a straight face that they are
not involved with the Pirate Bay when they're being quoted like this is a
total mystery to me.

